# WP Team - Ladies only - Last Minute



## nikka (3. November 2015)

Hallo Ladies,
last minute....wer ist mit dabei? Habe gerade ein Team gegründet und suche noch Mitfahrerinnen!

Freu mich auf euch,
Nikka


----------



## 4mate (3. November 2015)

nikka schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein Team gegründet und suche noch Mitfahrerinnen!


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/533


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikka (3. November 2015)

thanx


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (3. November 2015)

Würde gern mitmachen


----------



## nikka (3. November 2015)

herzlich willlkommen!
hab dich gerade bestätigt


----------



## Rennschnegge (3. November 2015)

Hallo 
habe mich gerade bei Euch beworben und wuerde mich freuen mitzumachen !
LG Sonja


----------



## nikka (3. November 2015)

Bist dabei
Jetzt fehlen uns nur noch 2 Damen....wer macht noch mit??


----------



## bluecyberfrog (4. November 2015)

Hallo nikka,

magst du es nochmal mit mir versuchen?

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## nikka (4. November 2015)

na klar
der club handicap ist in diesem jahr nicht geöffnet (was nicht heisst, die handicaps wären verschwunden...), von daher: herzlich willkommen!!


----------



## nikka (5. November 2015)

wer mag uns noch vervollständigen? ein plätzchen hätten wir noch frei....
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/533


----------



## mystik-1 (6. November 2015)

hallo,

ist noch ein platz frei?

ich bin aber eher selten dabei. minibaby ist fast 5 Monate und ich komme leider fast nur zum rollentraining zwischen alltag und babyschlafpausen.
top-wp-platz ist mit mir nicht moeglich.

gruß, sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missesgonso (11. November 2015)

Hallo,
habe ich noch ein Chance bei euch mitzufahren ? 
Vielen Dank und Grüße 
Annette


----------



## nikka (3. November 2016)

ohje, ohje,
zum ersten Mal habe ich den Start vom Winterpokal verpennt....

Nun hab ich noch mal ein Last-Minute Team gegründet (Ladies only- last minute!) und suche noch ein paar Ladies zur Verstärkung.
Bitte anmelden!

Ich zähl`auf euch,
Nikka


----------



## Sabsi (3. November 2016)

Huhu. Was müsste ich den tun.? Und wäre denn noch platz?


----------



## Aninaj (3. November 2016)

Warum geht ihr nicht in eines der Teams die eh noch Leute suchen?

Klick


----------



## xSophie (2. Dezember 2016)

Vergesst nicht eure Handtaschen und High Heels.


----------



## Mausoline (2. Dezember 2016)

xSophie schrieb:


> Vergesst nicht eure Handtaschen und High Heels.



Ich glaube, dein Platz ist nicht im Ladies Only also *Tschüssss*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xSophie (2. Dezember 2016)

Eigentlich ja schon


----------



## lucie (2. Dezember 2016)

xSophie schrieb:


> Vergesst nicht eure Handtaschen und High Heels.



Zum Stänkern bitte hier entlang, den passenden Thread darfst Du dir dann selbst aussuchen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/16376891/?q=ktwr&o=relevance


----------



## murmel04 (2. Dezember 2016)

xSophie schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja schon



Eigentlich ehr nicht, bis jetzt nur sinnlose überflüssige Kommentare von dir gelesen....


----------



## xSophie (2. Dezember 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Zum Stänkern bitte hier entlang, den passenden Thread darfst Du dir dann selbst aussuchen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/16376891/?q=ktwr&o=relevance



Nö, da sind nur Streber


----------



## lucie (2. Dezember 2016)

xSophie schrieb:


> Nö, da sind nur Streber



Na, dann bist Du hier im LO aber auch falsch!


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2016)

xSophie schrieb:


> Nö, da sind nur Streber



Wenn man nirgends gut aufgenommen wird, könnte man auch mal anfangen, sich über den eigenen Duktus Gedanken zu machen


----------



## Aninaj (2. Dezember 2016)

Mädels, gibt im Forum die nette Funktion "Ignorieren". Funzt ganz wunderbar


----------



## xSophie (2. Dezember 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Mädels, gibt im Forum die nette Funktion "Ignorieren". Funzt ganz wunderbar


----------



## Rosali (2. Dezember 2016)

Zuletzt: WP Team - Ladies only - Last Minute Ignoriertes Mitglied, Vor 43 Minuten


----------

